# Kribensis Breeding Question



## Maine_Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

I have a mated pair of Kribs in a 40 gallon breeder tank. They've had 2 spawns.

Last week, I was given an additional male & female Krib...I'm not sure if they're a mated pair or not...I think they might be.

My hope would be for both pairs to breed...would my 40 gallon (36" long, 18" wide, 17" high) be big enough for two breeding pairs of Kribs? Or, would I need to keep them separate? The tank would have multiple caves, rocks, etc. Would the adults go after the babies from the other set of parents? Would I have to separate the fry? Just looking for some input from somebody with experience breeding these guys.

Thanks!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

keep them separate.......even in a 4 foot tank one of the females will kill the other fish..


----------



## Maine_Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

lohachata said:


> keep them separate.......even in a 4 foot tank one of the females will kill the other fish..


Thanks lohachata...that's what I suspected. 

I guess this means I get to set up another tank. ;-)


----------

